# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  What is your favorite food in breakfast ?

## shantylata597

My favorite food is Schmoosli. Whats your ?

----------


## cisscoza464

Bacon!

----------


## pmbguy

Bacon! and some more Bacon!

----------


## AndyD

Bacon and camembert on a white roll.

----------


## Rafael

Monday to Friday's I eat healthy so I have future life cereal.

On Saturdays though I have fried eggs on toast, sausage and bacon which is my favorite breakfast.

----------


## pmbguy

French Sour Dough roll, topped with shoulder bacon.

----------


## IanF

Boerewors roll especially after a long walk on a Sunday

----------

tec0 (22-Jan-14)

----------


## tec0

breakfast > 1 glass of milk 12 eggs and 2 cans of Tuna 2 cups of coffee... in that order... 

Lunch > mostly nothing... but lots of water about 1.2 litres "in total for the day"

Dinner > 1 glass of milk 500 gram steak "with fat", 3 veggies "garden fresh" and 1 glass of water 500 millilitres    

I am not saying it is healthy but it works for me.

----------


## pmbguy

Impressive!

----------


## Citizen X

This applies only to Saturdays and Sundays only:
Fried mutton sausages, eggs and tomato chutney prepared really hot.

----------


## IanF

My Breakfast today a foot long Boerie roll after a half marathon walk!

----------


## taftimes

I love eating Sosaties in Breakfast. It is one of the famous food in South Africa.

----------


## MrDorkin

I love toast with various toppings such as the following:

----------


## Shelleya

My  favorite food in breakfast is Egg and milk . and its very important for good health

----------


## AlbernAlbern

1 glass of milk with one egg and yogurt.

----------


## mikilianis

During the week I have  museli and yoghurt on Saterday I have french toast and boerewors fllowed by a mug of tea with 2 teabags

----------


## AngelShell

Pancakes -- Sometimes, a heavy dose of sugar is all it takes to get moving in the morning. Pancakes can be dressed up with sweet fruits and even chocolate. Once covered in maple syrup, enough pancakes can supply a day's worth of calories. Blueberries and bananas mixed in the batter make for an amazing taste.

----------


## southcape

Hot toast, farm butter, ruby grapefruit marmalade and black coffee.

----------


## Thato89

Bacon bacon bacon!!!! Oh, and sometimes a side of eggs! But mostly just bacon  :Smile:

----------


## Sandeep Chougule

cereal, coffee with milk, berries and juice.

----------


## toniton

Full English Breakfast  :Stick Out Tongue: 
If I can't have that, a glass of milk, 2 toast, 1 egg, 5 strip of bacon  :Smile:

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Full English Breakfast 
> If I can't have that, a glass of milk, 2 toast, 1 egg, 5 strip of bacon


Make that 2 eggs 10 bacon strips 1 sausage and chocolate milk then you have my attention.

----------


## adriel39

I Like Avocado Toast With Egg in Breakfast.

----------


## slavkoo

I love cottage cheese with a little bit of sugar free jello stirred in it.

----------


## IanF

> I love cottage cheese with a little bit of sugar free jello stirred in it.


In South Africa we call "jello" jelly. If you are really in South Africa you would know this.
BTW it looks like you are in:
Continent:	North America
Country:	United States us flag
State/Region:	Virginia
City:	Manassas

----------


## Breadleyterne34

some coffee, toasts and omelette. It's the best start of the day.

----------


## JimSwift

Sea fish sandwich!

----------


## tec0

my day starts with 4 raw eggs and exercise for an hour. 

Then 2min noodles  + Tuna Fish + fresh spinach. with large smoothie with whatever fruit i had on hand + fruit salad.

Then it is onto weight training for an hour. At this point it is 5:00 AM. Then i crab a protein shake start my day.  

but i am getting old  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Blurock

My wife makes her own meusli with rolled oats, various seeds and nuts, Then lightly toasted just to give it a little bit of crunch.
Add jogurt, cinnamon & honey. Add some seasonal fruit; banana, mango, berries etc. There is nothing like it on the market! I have told her that she could start a business as this is unique.

----------


## AndyD

I've already post at the beginning of this thread but I don't think I gave sufficient info to do my fave breakfast justice. Also Tec0 has posted twice and I didn't want to be outdone  :Smile: 

Fave breakfast would be two bacon and camembert rolls. The bacon must have some fat on it which should be caramalised and rolls must be white bread so the sweetness of the roll with the saltiness of the bacon and the earthy flavour of the camembert cheese are all perfectly in balance. Yeah, I know it's not healthy so it's a breakfast I only get to eat maybe twice or thrice a month. The health guilt I feel after eating it means I usually miss lunch that day in an effort to compensate somewhat.

----------

tec0 (12-Mar-21)

----------


## tec0

> I've already post at the beginning of this thread but I don't think I gave sufficient info to do my fave breakfast justice. Also Tec0 has posted twice and I didn't want to be outdone 
> 
> Fave breakfast would be two bacon and camembert rolls. The bacon must have some fat on it which should be caramalised and rolls must be white bread so the sweetness of the roll with the saltiness of the bacon and the earthy flavour of the camembert cheese are all perfectly in balance. Yeah, I know it's not healthy so it's a breakfast I only get to eat maybe twice or thrice a month. The health guilt I feel after eating it means I usually miss lunch that day in an effort to compensate somewhat.


I changed my diet a few months ago. realized i was panting the other day when i did some yard work. So i geared up, put my foot down and now i am back to walking a few km a day. My knee is blown and my lungs are cooked so running i can't do BUT walking works just as well. I also started breathing exercises with a bottle filled with water and straw. Just Google it you will get the idea. It is easy and works really well. 

But the thing i like the most is my body fat is less then 2% again and my mass is at 75Kg and that is just perfect for my height. i have a TON of energy. That said the best investment you can make is Spotify. Really it is worth gold on my phone when i start my day.

----------


## sherinemuasher

Bacon is the right choice for me because there is a lot of versatility with the food. I hope that there are some changes to how people look at it because yes, its fattening but there are some ingredients that can lessen the impact on the body. Its really yummy to eat but there are some repercussions.

----------


## oneuser

I definitely love feta cheese.

----------


## Jennyrose

My favourite food is banana shake and bread with peanut butter. To learn more view my bio

----------

